# Tip Experiment



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I want to try putting clever stuff stuff in my profile to see if it can generate some tips without me having to talk to the pax.

No idea what to put though...I want to be witty not pushy. Pro tips?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

If there is a witty but not pushy way to do this I’ve never seen it. Every example I’ve seen is kind of questionable and might rub certain people the wrong way. I’m not saying nothing works, but I’ve never seen anything that seems likely to have a significant impact.

I am a decent judge of this as I am a generous tipper and I love people, even dum-dums who ask too hard for tips.

I also believe that most people who tip have already decided that they are likely to tip before the start of the ride. A handful of generous tippers (me included) have confirmed this suspicion.

Also, only bored or conscientious passengers read bios.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> I want to try putting clever stuff stuff in my profile to see if it can generate some tips without me having to talk to the pax.
> 
> No idea what to put though...I want to be witty not pushy. Pro tips?


What do you mean?
Like in your bio?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Chorch said:


> What do you mean?
> Like in your bio?


Yes.

@waldowainthrop  - I generally agree, however it has come to my attention that my market has a large fraction of regular users who still think we are on the old "no need to tip" policy so me thinks a simple gentle reminder that tips are in play may work well for me but only in one specific market.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@UberAdrian I'm definitely not saying "don't experiment" but I have seen some kind of bad experiments with appealing to passengers.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Asking pax to rate you in order to enhance your rating forces them to see the screen where they have the opportunity to tip. That’s the best suggestion I’ve heard of. Pax will very seldom check out your bio.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I tried this ... In my profile under why do you drive for Uber, I put to “raise money for my dogs life-saving surgery”, I probably got an extra one or two bucks per tip because of it but not much, one guy did give me a $20 cash tip towards my dog’s surgery 👍👍 ... and yes, I do actually have a dog 🤣🤣


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> I want to try putting clever stuff stuff in my profile to see if it can generate some tips *without me having to talk to the pax*.
> 
> No idea what to put though...I want to be witty not pushy. Pro tips?


IME, this is the wrong approach to get tips. As a general rule, talkers are tippers. If you run into a talker, give them a good, wholesome narrative to tip you more (sick kid, parent, or spouse, kid in college, you in college-- pull yourself up by your bootstraps type of reason). Hone your craft and your story. The ride is your stage and it's a performance. If you entertain them and pull at their heartstrings with a positive attitude, the tips will flow.

Not everyone will tip you, but a few whales will make up for that.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

A to B should suffice.

If your pax wants to have a coherent conversation along the way that's a plus.

Don't go out of the way to kiss any ass.

You'll be more respected and get more tips.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Homie G said:


> A to B should suffice.
> 
> If your pax wants to have a coherent conversation along the way that's a plus.
> 
> ...


Agree with this. I'd really rather not talk to pax though. Mainly because it's distracting and driving is not a game.

Anyway I thought about it and this is what I came up with. Only section I couldn't think of something is the bio description - ideas? Thoughts on what I came up with?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Too threatening, for other experience, I used to have stuff about gambling, don't think everyone cared for it, just point out obvious stuff, clean car, charge cable if you do that, water available for donation, etc., charming, blahs, blah, blah....


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The “startup” line is killer if people believe it. People love an entrepreneur with an interesting idea. It can’t be bull shit though. If you can’t soft pitch it, people will not believe you.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> The "startup" line is killer if people believe it. People love an entrepreneur with an interesting idea. It can't be bull shit though. If you can't soft pitch it, people will not believe you.


And it's not! It's just that my "bakery" is more about pot than cookies &#128521;


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

It is all in the player for the pitch for a startup, just look at Uber! God, I want Travis back Entrepreneur thing good if pitched right, well, really anything...


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Lute Byrt said:


> It is all in the player for the pitch for a startup, just look at Uber! God, I want Travis back:frown: Entrepreneur thing good if pitched right, well, really anything...


80% of Canadians smoke weed. When I pitch them my idea for a marijuana paradise in a 2 million square foot complex featuring an actual in house bakery with Costco style free samples (of both kinds), they will fall over themselves to fund me!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Asking pax to rate you in order to enhance your rating forces them to see the screen where they have the opportunity to tip. That's the best suggestion I've heard of. Pax will very seldom check out your bio.


I never talk to pax about rating unless they ask. I learned early on that many pax resent it if you seem to be asking for 5-stars.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> Thoughts on what I came up with?


Corny AF.


----------



## Zoomzoom321 (Jan 10, 2020)

UberAdrian said:


> Yes.
> 
> @waldowainthrop  - I generally agree, however it has come to my attention that my market has a large fraction of regular users who still think we are on the old "no need to tip" policy so me thinks a simple gentle reminder that tips are in play may work well for me but only in one specific market.


They know they are expected to tip now, they just PRETEND not to know.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Take a look at this article....

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...always-tip-study-40-million-rides-2019-10?amp


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

I rely on the Lord to provide for our needs. When I was crew on a boat, they had this sign, "Winds and seas may tip this boat, but only you can tip the crew". Not a fan of asking for or advertising for tips. 

Tip average for last year was 29%.

My home county average is 1 in 4 and in the neighboring county it is better than 1 in 3. Best times of the day for me last year were 0200 and 0300 hours which were 40% and 2000 and 2100 hours were 50%.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> My home county average is 1 in 4 and in the neighboring county it is better than 1 in 3.


That is fairly accurate for me also. Last year I was tipped in app on 37% of my rides. I didnt keep an overall count on cash tips or a total, but I do keep a mental week to week total compared to in app tips. I usually get fewer cash tips vs in app but the amounts are generally more. The cash total is usually more than or very close to, in app, there were probably less than 10 -12 weeks that in app was 10% more than cash tips. Is that true for you?

This week in app wins by 32 cents. Although a pax bought me a 5.00 energy drink so if I count that as cash, cash wins.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> That is fairly accurate for me also. Last year I was tipped in app on 37% of my rides. I didnt keep an overall count on cash tips or a total, but I do keep a mental week to week total compared to in app tips. I usually get fewer cash tips vs in app but the amounts are generally more. The cash total is usually more than or very close to, in app, there were probably less than 10 -12 weeks that in app was 10% more than cash tips. Is that true for you?
> 
> This week in app wins by 32 cents. Although a pax bought me a 5.00 energy drink so if I count that as cash, cash wins.


When I made that post I forgot all about cash tips! I would say that cash tips were fewer but the amounts were generally more. Tips go to my children as they keep the truck clean inside and out for me.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Just tattoo tip me on your forehead and look em in the eyes


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> I want to try putting clever stuff stuff in my profile to see if it can generate some tips without me having to talk to the pax.
> 
> No idea what to put though...I want to be witty not pushy. Pro tips?


They first have to care to look at your profile . Then maybe they will promise to tip in app . Sorry for being negative . Tips always seem elusive &#128406;


----------

